# Hymer Factory Visit



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Over the past few years I have had some minor niggles with my 674 SL motorhome, they get sorted and all goes well for a while. The problem I have is that one of them (perhaps not so minor) is not getting resolved easily, and I am reluctant to keep going to and fro to my nearest dealer (not where it was purchased unfortunately).
The main problem at the moment is that I park my motorhome in my drive which has a definite slant to the rear nearside of the van, and water collects inside the rear garage when it rains. The water is not coming through the seal of the door, but does penetrate from inside that corner somewhere. The latest dealer visit resulted in a load of black unsightly gunge placed between a rubber seal and the wall of the van, but alas it has proven not to have stopped the problem.
Add to this a couple of other minor things, knob securing table just goes round and round (to fix this I need a whole table top mechanism apparantly!!!!!) and the curtain hooks are too weak to hold the privacy curtain in place hiding the bed above the cab.
So I'm thinking, that rather than continue to go back and forth to my nearest dealer (as helpful as they are trying to be) I bite the bullet and fix a date to take the van back to Bad Waldersee. The van is now out of warranty but I feel that the current problems are faulty materials and should be replaced foc.
Any similar experiences or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Newleaf.

We had the same problem. You may need the door adjusting. Inside the garage on the door frame there are metals ''keepers'' which secure the door when shut, these may need tapping with a hammer to adjust them so that the door has a tighter fit.

You need to sit in the garage and get someone to close the door(keep the other garage door open) you will see what I mean, see if you can get a tighter fit on it by tapping the ''keeper''.

Alternatively the door may need to be taken off and re-hung, that is a job for a couple of people as they arte heavy and you have got to know what you are doing.

Its no good bodging it up with sealant or putting one of those useless bodge up drip channels on above the door, it will still leak.

Paul.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer factory visit to sort problems*

Thanks Paul, but done all that plus surrounded the inside of the door with tissue paper, waited for rain.... result tissue paper dry, water inside!!! Appears to be getting in under the lip furthest rear corner, dealer ran hose down it for ages and eventually thought they sorted it.
By the way do your front privacy curtains stay put?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Newleaf

Have you had a water ingress check recently and if so did it show up as damp. Don't forget you have a 7 year water ingress warranty but it must have had your user manual stamped for it's yearly check.
Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So you have adjusted the''Keepers'' and had the door taken off and re-aligned/re-fitted?

Are the rubber seals in good order?

Is the bodywork out of line anywhere, I presume it hasn't had an accident or a big knock.

It must be out of alignment somewhere, it may require a new door.

There'e no way it can be coming from a leak somewhere in the garage is there, water tank or pipe.

Give Peter Hambilton a ring and book it in(Preston), he does warranty work on Hymers.

PS. We have now sold the motorhome, no issue though with privacy curtains.

Paul.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer factory visit to sort problems*

Thanks for your replies. The seals were replaced and the door tweaked. The motorhome has not been involved in an accident and the water ingress check has been done annually.
I am suspicious of the metal flooring in the garage, especially at the back edge where the fitting for the sliding anchor points is located. Something is filling up with water and then eventually creeps in.
The dealer kept a hose on the offending area and it took quite a while before all of a sudden water started filling up inside.
I've also learnt that if I wanted to replace the table, which is too big, the smaller one would cost £1400!!!!
One of the knobs securing the table, as I have mentioned, does not catch just simply rotates. To fix this the whole metal mechanism has to be replaced!!! I am waiting to hear the cost!
That is why I am thinking of taking the motorhome back to Hymer Germany but maybe I would simply be charged mega bucks, so was hoping to find out what other people have done.
Not a good day.
Geoff


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff
While you say the van is out of warranty do you mean the water ingress warranty? Also if it is out of warranty was the water ingress detected while it was still in warranty (that's 6 years and not 7 as I posted) then contact Hymer. 
I had a habitation door opening mechanism failed when it was just out of warranty and Hymer agreed to replace FOC.
It has to be worth a try

Steve


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer factory visit to sort problems*

Zoro,
The water ingress checks always came back OK and there are 3 years left on the warranty so that's ok, its just that after 4 visits to a Hymer dealer they haven't stopped the leak.
I'm going to take it back for the 5th time then I think that the only option open to me is to be a pain in the side of Hymer Germany, and have a holiday in Bad Waldersee.
Thanks to all
Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Hymer factory visit to sort problems*



newleaf said:


> Zoro,
> The water ingress checks always came back OK and there are 3 years left on the warranty so that's ok, its just that after 4 visits to a Hymer dealer they haven't stopped the leak.
> I'm going to take it back for the 5th time then I think that the only option open to me is to be a pain in the side of Hymer Germany, and have a holiday in Bad Waldersee.
> Thanks to all
> Geoff


If its Brownhills your taking it back to then I wouldn't bother, you are just going around in circles.

Email Hymer in Germany and tell them you are sick of taking it to the dealer who hasn't sorted the problem, ask if you can take it to Hambiltons.

If you are paying for it and no warranty then still take it to Hambiltons.

Paul.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff
I think as Coppo says inform Hymer and of course you can always book it in for a water ingress check at Bad Waldsee and then there is no doubt it will be sorted once and for all.

Steve


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Geoff, sorry to hear about your persistent water ingress problem, as you have been advised, providing that you keep your annual water ingress tests up to date you will have a 6 year water ingress warranty.
I would suggest that you keep using the same Hymer dealer as they have probably already eliminated several options and water ingress is sometimes very difficult to identify, off course you still have the option of using any of the other official Hymer dealers or the dealer at Bad Waldsee.
Please disregard the advice in relation to Hambiltons, although they are very competent they are definitely not an Hymer approved dealer and are not authorised to undertake warranty work, any work they do may therefor affect your warranty.
The good news is that the new Hymer dealer network will take care of warranty work irrespective of were you bought your Hymer.
Hope this helps and you can eventually get to the bottom of your problem.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Damp Warranty Check*

Hi Newleaf,

" and I am reluctant to keep going to and fro to my nearest dealer (not where it was purchased unfortunately)".

As a matter of interest are you able to say which dealer has been dealing with this problem?.
Please pm me if you prefer.

Happy Travels


----------



## Blossom21 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hymer water in Garage*

Hello, I wonder if you could update on your Garage leak problem.

We have just driven to the Med in our new van and have had to turf the garage contents out three times after driving in rain. Its looking like the same problem as yours.

I have already notified our dealer and have booked it in for repairs. It will be interesting to see if they can fix the problem. Otherwise we may be thinking along your going to Hymer too.

Regards
Gina


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer*

Hi,
With regards to mr Kershaws advice I would agree that any warrantee work has to be done through a dealer. But remember the dealer network in the uk is very young and not always up to scratch. If you don't want to evoke your warrantee and just pay then a quick trip across the channel to Belgium dealers will be much cheaper and you also get a holiday. As far as the table is concerned contact Edgehill motorhomesq in Mansfield. Lee might help and get you a quote from Durrwang motorhomes in dusseldorf . I am sure that he could source a new table mechanism a hell of a lot cheaper than £1400.

Cheers ned


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer 674 SL 2011 - Garage mega leak and table mechanism*

First off the table mechanism.
The knob that secures the table has sheared, leaving the part that pushes against the sliding metal bar in a little housing that cannot be removed.
I took the mechanism off and after much levering managed to extricate the knob (thread gone) and bolt. Took that apart and fitted new bolt that pushes against the part that is still in the little housing. Works a treat but it can come undone with vibration and fall out if not kept tightened. No problem. Within a few days of fixing that, the other knob suffered the same fate. Faulty metal part, weak and not up to the job. Hymer not interested but did give the web site of the table mechanism manufacturers. http://www.vierhaus.de I completed their on-line form twice and attached a photograph of the faulty parts, no response, and I have since sent four more emails to [email protected], which is the only email address I could find that doesn't bounce back, all apparently ignored. I'm happy with the table now but intend to pursue because its all rather poor and sloppy service.
The garage leak is still there, I have to replace a towel that mops up the water after it rains, and will have to continue to do this until August when it goes in again for further checks and attempts at finding out where the water is getting in. If that fails then I will have to travel to Germany.
I would like to pester someone in Hymers by bombarding them with emails, but its not that simple unless someone reading this blog can provide emails addresses, preferable of the Managing Director and Chairman!!!
Good game!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its very poor for a Hymer. Leaky garage, faulty table mechanisms, you need to keep pestering someone, personally I don't think a lot of the new Hymer dealers are experienced enough to deal with the problem. Not knocking their general capability but you can't get to know a brand by a few days training course.

Despite what Mr Kershaw says, either take it back to the factory in Bad Waldsee or to the guy I suggested.

Its was the same with the old Brownhills, a lot of the chaps working there hadn't a clue.

Paul.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*dAMP cHECK*

I had very poor service from one of the new Hymer dealers - they were not interested in dealing with a problem under the damp warranty.

I am not prepared to say which one as I may still sue them when I can find the time.

They would not even offer an apology for their failure to attend to something I pointed out to them.

Happy Travels


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Newleaf,

Just saw your post, I do not have to hand at present the actual number of Darren Leadbetter who works at Brownhills, I know I know, but that guy knows Hymers inside out and is interested in helping people. 
I have never had anything other than a first class service from him so perhaps if you rang Brownhills and asked to speak to him personally it may mean a holiday other than Germany.
We are in the process of moving house at present but I will try and find his number for you tomorrow.

Regards,
Norman.


----------



## Blossom21 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thankyou, We would appreciate the number of this chap too.
Regards
Gina


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer Table Top Mechanism*

Hymer Table Top Mechanism
At last a reply which indicates that the manufacturers are very well aware of the faulty mechanism as surprise surprise, they have a repair kit which can be ordered from them, or Hymer (kit number 7300 SET)!!!
They wanted to charge 10,50 Euros plus freight, but when I pointed out that they have virtually admitted supplying a faulty part they decided to send me one foc, but I have to fit it!
Hymer, so far, have come out of this very badly and I want to take the matter further, there should have been a recall. I have asked Premier Motorhomes for the email address of a senior Hymer person that I can pester (I will not hold my breath for an email address though).
Chris at Premier, being a fountain of knowledge, has been informed of the history and given the pdf files explaining about the repair kit, so as to increase his knowledge further and so that he can continue to be his helpful self!!!
Onwards and upwards for the garage water leak now!!!
I would dearly love some Hymer contact names and email addresses though guys?


----------



## Blossom21 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hymer water in Garage*

Onwards and upwards for the garage water leak now!!! 
I would dearly love some Hymer contact names and email addresses though guys?
________________________________________________________
Hello, was wondering if you have any replies for contacts at Hymer, we have already had ours back to dealer and they sealed two small drain holes, saying that they did not lead anywhere!!

Unfortunately it did not solve the problem, so I have mentioned about tightening the doors (read about on this forum)g next to see if that will help.

Any news would be helpful

Many thanks

Gina


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Hymer water in Garage*



Blossom21 said:


> Onwards and upwards for the garage water leak now!!!
> I would dearly love some Hymer contact names and email addresses though guys?
> ________________________________________________________
> Hello, was wondering if you have any replies for contacts at Hymer, we have already had ours back to dealer and they sealed two small drain holes, saying that they did not lead anywhere!!
> ...


You have only one post left before you run out.

Might I suggest you subscribe, then you will have access to all previous posts on this and other Hymer related threads, you will also be able to receive PMs from other members which might help.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer water in garage*

Gina,
The latest is that my Hymer dealer had a jolly good go at trying to find out where the water was coming in. It took him over 30 minutes with a hose on a particular spot before he could confirm that there was indeed a leak. He took some interior garage bits off and plastered black mastic stuff all over then replaced the bits. Bit too much goo 'cos it is now a little unsightly, but it is inside the garage.
We thought the problem was sorted, but the next few downpours I still had the leak. Made another appointment with the dealer, but there was a three month gap (my choice) and the weather got much warmer and the next time I had a downpour, no leak!!!
So whatever it is, it would appear that in the warmth the mastic expanded and covered where the leak is, so I have cancelled my appointment and am now waiting for winter and cold weather to see if the leak comes back.
I suspect it might, but am hoping it won't!
Hope this helps.
Best wishes
Geoff


----------

